

Making Github's Code Readable - r00k
http://codeulate.com/2009/11/making-githubs-code-readable/

======
moeffju
Why do they even bother specifying Courier, instead of going straight to
'monospace'? At least that way, the user-defined monospace will be used, which
might in the worst case still be Courier, but is more likely to be something
sensible.

(Also, I find the DejaVu fonts better than the Bitstream originals.)

------
SlyShy
I guess not everyone uses an OS that comes with the Bitstream fonts.

------
stevejohnson
Why isn't his browser anti-aliasing the text?

